# To Maggie



## PattyLady (May 28, 2013)

Just want to leave a lasting memory for my cat Maggie. She was my first cat, a long haired black explorer. She slept on my pillow with me every single night of her life and always made sure to at least have one paw touching me at all times. And no matter what I got up for in the middle of the night she would come with me. Love her and miss her companionship.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Maggie's memory will forever be out on the internet land.

As will my Blues and Rhythm.
Thanks for sharing, Patty. God Bless


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That was a sweet eulogy. On one of my rainbow bridge posts, Merry wrote:



> All cats are wonderful but there are those which take hold of our hearts and dont let go.


And that's true for any cat person. Even though it makes it harder and sadder when we lose them, it's because of this grip on our hearts that they will always be with us.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Maggie sounds like she was a wonderful cat, and you two were lucky to have each other. So sorry for you loss.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Maggie was a dear, dear friend and I know she will be greatly missed.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Maggie. Our companion cats show us unconditional love and I know you must have felt the same towards her!! Thank you for caring enough to share.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What a affectionate sweetheart Maggie was. I know this must feel like such a loss but you have those lovely memories.


----------

